# B5 Audi A4 stock HID lighting question



## lucaq (Dec 19, 2000)

So I recently got a B5 Audi A4 1.8t Sport with stock HID. I replaced the bulbs in it right away with OEM phillips just because the original ones were running a bit blue. If I replace the ballasts/ignitors with aftermarket ones will I see an improvement in light output? The lights aren't bad, but they also aren't impressive. Do new ballasts have higher sustained arcs once they ignite? Can anyone make any recommendations along this line? The right bulbs and the right optics with stronger lightoutput should be nice while not overpowering other drivers and not creating hot-spots or dazzling them with unnecessary glare etc., what the purist in me wants.

Why did these cars always have headlight warranty work on them when they were new, is there something in the lights themselves that goes bad?

Thanks guys, I used to spend a lot of time here, sorry I've been gone for so long. I still have my stock rallye lights, all original, in my Mk2.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

I don't think replacing the ballasts will increase the light output - unless the ballasts are defective. They should put out 35watts to the bulbs when they are running.


----------



## rodgertherabit (Apr 16, 2009)

As far as I know, OE Phillips/Osram bulbs can run 50w ballasts without issue (info from [email protected])


----------



## lucaq (Dec 19, 2000)

Thanks, I ordered some 55w ballasts from DDM and I will install them in such a way that I can roll back to stock if needed. It was cheaper to just order their whole kit, so it should come with some new bulbs, not sure that they are any different than the two sets I already have, I might try swapping them out in different ways to that I can compare them (OEM 12 years old, new Phillips plain-jane ones and the DDM 4500k). I just want brighter, aimed correctly and good optics, not ricey.


----------

